# TV in Spain



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Most European and other (USA) countries have laws stating that TV channels cannot "up the volume" when normal programming goes into commercial breaks... It is very annoying here that the volume increases by 3-4 during commercials here in Spain.

Is there a division of the government we (I) can get a petition started to change this? Is it worth it?


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

I'd think its easier just to turn down your volume on your remote. For any hope of a petition working you'd need hundreds of thousand of people signing it which in reality won't happen.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Max Rigger said:


> I'd think its easier just to turn down your volume on your remote. For any hope of a petition working you'd need hundreds of thousand of people signing it which in reality won't happen.


Is not that how it works? I am not just talking about or care about english expats who really do not watch or care about Spanish tv but the population.
There must be 100s or 1000s of parents who have just put their kids to bed and are watching a film or doc and it goes to a commercial with a higher volume - waking up the children.. That was just an example.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it happens everywhere. It is extremely annoying, I read once that actually they increase the volume just prior to commercial breaks thereby the increase in noise from commercials is higher


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

it is considered subliminal advertising in certain places and that is why it is regulated...

Wish it was here..


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

tardigrade said:


> it is considered subliminal advertising in certain places and that is why it is regulated...
> 
> Wish it was here..


You could just turn off the television and read a book!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I hit the mute button during commercial breaks but it's not just that. Canal Sur Noticias is about three points louder than the cookery programme which precedes it. So maybe it's a technical thing and nothing to do with subliminal advertising.


----------



## Cambrinus (Aug 12, 2021)

tardigrade said:


> Most European and other (USA) countries have laws stating that TV channels cannot "up the volume" when normal programming goes into commercial breaks... It is very annoying here that the volume increases by 3-4 during commercials here in Spain.
> 
> Is there a division of the government we (I) can get a petition started to change this? Is it worth it?


I have my TV from Movistar and this does not happen.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I like it. Its designed because people move around during commercials and that way you can hear when the commercials are finished and get back to the sofa


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Or, its there to awake listener who feel asleep during boring tv show?
Next TV generation will zap you with laser, giving you relaxing shock.


----------



## Cambrinus (Aug 12, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I like it. Its designed because people move around during commercials and that way you can hear when the commercials are finished and get back to the sofa





kaipa said:


> I like it. Its designed because people move around during commercials and that way you can hear when the commercials are finished and get back to the sofa


I like your attitude...........


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Bose soundbar on my TV which is supposed to normalise the volume, but I'm not sure how effective it is.


----------

